# M-1 Global - Fedor Vs. Rizzo



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Promotion: M-1 Global
Date: Jun 21, 2012
Venue: Ice Palace 
Location: St. Petersburg, Russia
Fight Card-
Heavyweight bout: FEDOR EMELIANENKO vs. PEDRO RIZZO


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Fedor Emelianenko (33-4) vs. Pedro Rizzo (19-9)
Guram Gugenishvili (11-0) vs. Kenny Garner (10-3)
Daniel Weichel (28-7) vs. Musa Khamanaev (11-3)
Jeff Monson (45-13) vs. Denis Komkin (13-8)
Mairbek Taisumov (17-3) vs. Marat Gafurov (3-0)
Jerome Bouisson (9-3) vs. Vugar Bakhshiev (8-4)
Mikhail Malyutin (21-10) vs. Bahtiyar Arzumanov (5-2)
Akhmed Sultanov (11-4) vs. Denis Goltsov (5-3)
Radoslaw Piechnik (6-0) vs. Pavel Vitruk (4-0)


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Win Fedor Emelianenko (TKO)


----------



## DaFreshestG (Jan 13, 2012)

lets go fedor


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Apparently this is his last fight before he hangs it up. 

Stupid management...he should have fought against Brock. That would have been the all time biggest PPV fight ever in the history of MMA/UFC at least for the present til Anderson fights GSP if that ever happens. 

Kinda reminds me of "Sting." One of the few super star wrestlers who never went to the WWE!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, he announced a while back that this was going to be his last fight. I do agree that his management made some rather hasty decisions and demands. But they were thinking too much about money.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, he announced a while back that this was going to be his last fight. I do agree that his management made some rather hasty decisions and demands. But they were thinking too much about money.


Yep, kinda sad. When it's all said and done in due time I guarantee Dana, Joe Silva, and the Fertittas will say one of their few regrets was not signing "The Last Emperor" and not putting Don Frye, Tank or Frank Shamrock in the HOF...lolz! Those three were in serious fights that put MMA on the map...some of the bloodiest wars.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Eventually I think those three will go into the Hall of Fame. Granted Tank never really won anything but he certainly contributed none the less. I really don't think Dana had any issues with Frye so I don't think he will be excluded from the Hall of Fame.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

These fights are happening right now if anyone is interested.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Wish I could catch these fights. Stuck at work for a few more hours, I wonder which minute of the first round will fedor knock rizzo out in.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Fedor and Rizzo are in the ring, about to go down.



Well....about the first 30 seconds of the 1st was the correct answer, lol. Would love to see Fedor have a couple more big fights, but we'll see.


----------



## SexyHobo (Jan 7, 2012)

Nice to see Fedor go out on a win.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I heard Fedor say that he didnt make a decision whether this will be his last fight or not and he will see how it goes.

So did he announce anything after the fight??? Cuz i have a feeling Fedor will continue.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

haha so not even a minute? can't say I'm surprised, I really thought 45sec-2minutes would be all it took to land that big right hand. Hopefully I can catch it on YouTube in a bit


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Cant put it into words how bad Gugenishvili looked. So frustrating as he is clearly talented, but he gassed after 2 minutes!

And the Fedor-Rizzo fight was predictable.


----------



## Sharon (Jun 14, 2012)

Fedor owned!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

It was 1:24.

Here's the finish.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

would be disappointed if after all the UFC talk this is his last fight..


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> would be disappointed if after all the UFC talk this is his last fight..


He is never going to be in the UFC.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> It was 1:24.
> 
> Here's the finish.


Thanks man :thumbsup:

I still hadn't seen it, until you posted.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Fedore looked lik ehe was working on his kicks...is this his last fight?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Fedornumber1! said:


> Fedore looked lik ehe was working on his kicks...is this his last fight?


Turns out this is his LAST FIGHT.




> *"I think it's time. I'm retiring from sports. I still have the ***** World Championships. My family is the reason I will not be fighting again. My daughters are growing without their father, so it's the right time to leave."*


Good Bye Fedor. I always imagined your retirment would be an epicly sad moment for me and the rest of the MMA world but M-1 Tarnished that moment and now hardly anybody cares.

*Cries*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Goodbye Fedor, that was fun, if it was really it with this one:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

In commemoration of Fedor's retirment, I'm posting the highlights of his career:
-PRIDE World Heavyweight Championship (One time; Last)
-PRIDE 2004 Heavyweight World Grand Prix Champion
-RINGS Openweight Championship {One time; Last)
-RINGS 2001 Absolute Class Tournament Winner
-RINGS 2001 Openweight Title Tournament Winner
-WAMMA Heavyweight Championship (One time; First; Last)
-2000s Fighter of the Decade
-2000s Fight of the Decade vs. Mirko Filipović 
-2009 Knockout of the Year vs. Andrei Arlovski


----------

